# Cattle Rustling



## BrownSheep (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know about in the East but in the West cattle rustling is still a big deal. Especially, since cows will get turned out onto pubic land in the summer and won't be gathered again until the fall or the onset of winter. 

This is another reason branding is a necessity in the West as well. While ear tags can be replaced brands are permanent and can be difficult to alter. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/04/us-usa-cattle-idaho-idUSKCN0JI01M20141204

Let's all just remember that in Idaho cattle rustling is still on the books as a hanging offense.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Dec 10, 2014)

Hang 'em high and feed the coyotes.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 14, 2014)

I read this article earlier in the week. IIRC, they estimated the loss to be approx 150 hd, valued at $335,000. I assume those would be bred cows--at around $2200 each. Ouch!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2014)

Livestock theft is on the rise here too. Goats. 
A farm not too far from us had their whole herd loaded and gone in 30 minutes. 
We had a livestock truck and trailer in front of our field last month at 2:50 am.
We also had 5 great pyrenees. 
Dogs woke me up, this was a "serious" bark.
They were there for about 10 minutes... they drove off.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2014)

Animals have value. What better way to make a profit than to let somebody else do all the raising for market? Just swoop in and steal them. I hate a thief.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 18, 2015)

LGDs are predator controls whether 4 legged or 2 legged!  Rustling and horse stealing is still big business in different parts of the country.  Livestock losses can be huge, especially for the small producer.  If it has value someone will figure out a way to try to steal it.  Here you are supposed to have a transport paper when you transport cattle, none is required for sheep or goats which are smaller and easier (?) to get away with.  I wonder why no transport paperwork is required for smaller livestock.  Some years ago we had several reports of people losing their pet goats from their yards.  Grab a few pets - easy to handle - and drop them at the auction yard and collect a check.  One of my friends sold a young goat to a couple of guys who said it was for a pet for their kids.  She sold it cheap.  After they walked it out of the yard she came out in time to see them toss it in the trunk with its legs tied together!  A few missing goats or sheep here and there can add up and they can easily fit in a passenger vehicle.  A missing pet is noticed right away, on open range the missing steers or sheep wouldn't be noticeable for days or weeks.  Plenty of time for the rustlers to get away.  I hope they caught them, too much to hope that they would hang 'em!


----------

